# Passwortübergabe bei URLs



## s-bolz (7. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte in Java eine passwortgeschützte Seite öffnen und dann gerne den HTML source code parsen. Wie kann ich UserID und Passwort übergeben, so dass die Seite auch geöffnet wird?


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2005)

lol - wenn die seite so geschützt ist, dass man user und passwd per url übergeben kann dann ist es wohl die dümmste seite die es gibt 

ich gehe eher von einem .htaccess (?) Schutz aus und den knackst du nicht per URL übergabe.....


----------



## byte (7. Jul 2005)

schätze auch mal, dass du http basic authentication meinst

user-id und pw werden dabei im http paket übergeben (base-64 kodiert, also nich wirklich sicher, falls nicht in kombination mit https oder ssl) und nicht in der url.


----------



## s-bolz (7. Jul 2005)

Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich von solchen Sachen nicht viel Ahnung. Kannst du mir vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel geben, wie ich dann am besten meine Zugangsdaten übermitteln soll? Danke.


----------



## messi (7. Jul 2005)

Wenn dir der Server mit einen 401er antwortet, musst du dich per HTTP Authentication anmelden. Dazu schaust du dir die übergebene Header-Zeile "WWW-Authentication" an. Wenn es "Basic" ist, dann schickst du bei der nächsten Anfrage ein "Authorization: Basic <base64 von 'usernameasswort'>" im Header mit.


----------



## byte (7. Jul 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/net/URLConnection.html#setRequestProperty(java.lang.String,%20java.lang.String)


```
URL url = new URL ("http://www.irgendwas.de/blub.html");
URLConnection con = url.openConnection();
con.setRequestProperty("Authorization", "Basic "+new sun.misc.BASE64Encoder().encode ("username:passwort".getBytes()));

...
```


----------



## s-bolz (7. Jul 2005)

Super. Hat geklappt. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.  :applaus:


----------

